# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Masakrohet një 18-vjeçare, babai gjen në arë trupin pa kokë

## EuroStar1

DURRËS-Një masakër ndaj një vajze të re në Fllakë të Durrësit ka alarmuar policinë, e cila ka nisur hetimet rreth ngjarjes së rëndë dhe të pazakontë. 

Viktima quhet Aishe Vata, 18 vjeç, banore në Xhafzotaj. Ka qenë babai i saj që ka gjetur trupin në mes të arës me misër në mbikalimin e Fllakës, afro 200 metra larg viles trekateshe ku banon familja Vata. Prindi është shokuar kur ka parë trupin pa kokë dhe ka njoftuar vec familjarëve dhe policinë e Durrësit. Në vendngjarje policia konstatoi se trupi ishte masakruar me thikë, ndërsa mungonte koka e viktimës. Trupi u gjet vetem me robdeshamber dhe pjeserisht e veshur me te brendshme. Megjithe kerkimet në zonën perreth nuk eshte gjetur ende koka e prere nga trupi.

Ende nuk dihen rrethanat dhe shkaqet e kësaj ngjarjeje. Nga të dhënat e para, mësohet se 18-vjeçarja ishte larguar nga shtëpia rreth orës 2 të nates, për të mos u kthyer më në banesë.

Policia po kryen hetimet dhe bën të ditur se vajza kishte përfunduar shkollën e mesme të Medresesë dhe më pas nuk ka vazhduar studime të larta. 

Hetimet janë shtrire në 2 pista. Dyshime ka për ndonjë krim të mundshëm pasionant, ose ndonjë konflikt i mundshëm i familjes me persona të tjerë. Hetimet do të zbardhin të vërtetën rreth ngjarjes. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Le dévoué

Tmerrr !!

…

----------


## Boy_XL

- vetem sa e lexova edhe une kete, aq e tmerrshme mu dok sa nuk i besova, edhe nuk e solla ketu.!!!!

----------


## angmokio

Tmerr!!!!!
Kur mendon se edhe nese kapet krimineli do bej ca vite burg e do dale. 
Kemi mbi 20 vjet qe per hater te Evropes nuk aplikojme denimin me vdekje. Kriminaliteti ne Shqiperi eshte me i larti ne Evrope. A ja vlen ta paguajme kete cmim per Evropen?

----------


## loneeagle

Shume detaje i mungojne kesaj historie. Me sa duket familja di dicka me teper ose eshte e perfshire ne ket vrasje. RIP per viktimen, gjynah shume  e re.

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Nuk ka rendesi, per mendimin tim, kush ka faj, apo qfare eshte arsyeja...T`i  pritet koka njeriut...Pa Koment!!!!

----------


## PINK

I jati do e kete vrare me siguri. Do kete njohur ndonje ne fejsbuk, e ka dash me ik Kjo naten. Pa dale ku shkon I ka thene ai, ta preva koken. Edhe ja paska pre vertete. versioni im ky kshu kot. Po ma merr mendja do I Jem afruar 99% te ngjarjes vertete. lol

----------


## mario_kingu

Ngushellime te sinqerta familjes .Nuk ka asgje ne bote qe justifikon nje gje te tille e cmund te kete bere valle nje vajze 18 vjece per te merituar kte lloj kafsherie ???????Pa fjale zoti paste meshire per specien tone

Deri sa te vihet denimi me Vdekje, vetem keshtu lajmesh do degjoni e shikoni

----------


## benseven11

Sistemi gjyqesor,gjykata,drejtesia eshte per qytetaret.
Per fat te keq ne zona te thella ne Shqiperi vazhdojne te jetojne injorante dhe kafshe te egra me fytyre njeriu qe nuk kane lexuar ndonjehere gazete ne jeten e vet ,nuk e kane degjuar ndonjehere fjalen gjykate,fjalen polici, fjalen burg.
Per kete kategori  i kape u verifikuan qe jane kriminele dhe futja plumbin ballit dhe
end of the story.
Drejtesi eshte, ai qe ben krim,vret ai duhet te pushkatohet me ceremoni nga shteti,ose te varet ne litar,ose ampule helmi,ose injeksion helmi ose karrige elektrike.
Ai qe vret duhet te vritet sepse e meriton te vritet,sepse duhet te marre ate qe i takon dhe jo te burgoset pa afat, e thjeshte fare.

----------


## benseven11

Hetusia duhet te gjeje nga plaget,mpiksja e gjakut tharjet e plageve me saktesi se kur ne cfare
ore eshte bere vrasja..pastaj ti beje analiza gjaku babait te vajzes nese ka alkol ne gjak dhe mund te gjejne me saktesi se kur ka pire alkol ai per here te fundit.
Nqs del qe ai ka pire alkol ne 4 te mengjezit supozojme dhe vrasja eshte kryer ne 3  e gjysem dhe raportuar vrasjen ne 12 te drekes, atehere babai e ka vrare ,babai ka qene zgjuar naten e ka ndjekur vajzen vrare ate fshehur koken dhe eshte kthyer ne shtepi dhe i eshte futur pijes nga stresi.
Duhet pare edhe facebuku telefoni  i viktimes me ke ka folur per cfare eshte folur
me ke ka pas lidhje romance... etj
Perse nje vajze 18 vjece duhet te marre arratine dhe largohet nga shtepia ne 2 te mengjesit kur ajo mund ta braktise shtepine dhe ike me te dashurin e vet ne 10 te mengjesit kur babai i saj nuk eshte rrotull.
Ka mundesi qe ajo te kete futur ndonje te dashur ne dhomen e saj fshehurazi naten vone.I jati ka ndjere zhurme ka shkuar i ka rene deres.Dashnori ka ik nga dritarja,babai ka kap mat gocen.ka bere sherr,share qelluar ajo ka ik me vrap jashte shtepise.Ai ka shkuar ne guzhine marre ndonje thike dhe ndjekur ne are dhe e ka vrare.

----------


## Prudence

Gjynah mos qofte,por dhe une dyshoj per te jatin.ora 2 i nates,me robdishan,ne mes te ares,e gjen vet i ati(ne c'ore njehere?)....

----------


## angmokio

*Policia shoqëron 30 persona: Krim në familje ose vrasje për pasion
Kufoma e 18- vjeçares, e hedhur në një arë misri*

*NGJARJA*
Shtëpia e viktimës

DURRËS Horror në fshatin Xhafzotaj të Durrësit. Një vajzë 18vjeçare, e cila priste të ulej në auditore, është gjetur e masakruar në një arë me misër, në afërsi të mbikalimit të Fllakës ( në hyrje të rrugës për në Xhafzotaj). Burime zyrtare nga Drejtoria e Policisë së Qarkut të Durrësit bëjnë me dije se Aishe Vatës me origjinë nga fshati Surroj i Kukësit i është prerë koka. Trupi pa kokë i adoleshentes që kishte fituar të drejtën për të vazhduar studimet në mjekësi, dega Infermieri në Tiranë u gjet mëngjesin e djeshëm nga një banor i fshatit Xhafëzotaj. Ky i fundit, i tmerruar ka sinjalizuar efektivat e qytetit bregdetar. Menjëherë në vendngjarje kanë mbërritur forca të shumta policore, të cilat po hetojnë për zbardhjen e plotë të rrethanave të kësaj ngjarje si dhe identifikimin e vënien në pranga të autorit ( autorëve) të krimit. Në lidhje me këtë ngjarje që ka tronditur mbarë opinionin publik po kryhen hetime nga Komisariati i Policisë Durrës, Komisariati i Shijakut, Drejtoria e Policisë së Qarkut Durrës si dhe nga Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda në Tiranë. Pas kryerjes së veprimeve të para hetimore janë shoqëruar dhe marrë në pyetje mbi 30 persona. Burimet e mësipërme sqarojnë se po hetohet në disa pista, ku më kryesore është një krim i mundshëm brenda familjes, dhe një krim për pasion.

Mëngjesin e djeshëm, rreth orës 08: 00 një banor i fshatit Xhafzotaj- Fermë, teksa kishte shkuar në arën e tij për të mbjellë misër, ka gjetur kufomën e një femre të vrarë dhe me kokë të prerë. Ai ka parë rreth e rrotull, por ka vënë re se koka nuk ekzistonte fare në vendin e ngjarjes. I terrorizuar, banori ka njoftuar policinë. Forcat e policisë së Shijakut dhe ata të Drejtorisë së Qarkut Durrës kanë shkuar menjëherë në vendin e ngjarjes në Xhafzotaj. Policia ka njoftuar banorët e fshatit për të këqyrur trupin e viktimës me qëllim identifikimin e saj. Ishte Muhamet Vata që ka identifikuar vajzën e tij, Ajshe Vata 18 vjeçe. Kryefamiljari e ka njohur vajzën e tij nga rrobat që mbante veshur si dhe nga të dhënat trupore.

*HETIMI*

Burime pranë grupit hetimor pohojnë se nga të dhënat paraprake të mjekësisë ligjore rezulton se vrasja ka ndodhur nga mesnata deri në orët e para të mëngjesit të djeshëm. Sipas ekspertëve, viktima është masakruar me një mjet prerës. Duke u nisur nga kjo e dhënë janë marrë në pyetje pjesëtarët e familjes Vata. Sipas tyre, deri në orën 23: 00 ata kanë qëndruar së bashku dhe më pas janë shpërndarë nëpër dhomat e tyre. Ata kanë aluduar se Aishja mund të ketë dalë nga banesa pas mesit të natës pa dhënë ndonjë shkak për këtë dalje të sajën. Policia dhe prokuroria më pas kanë urdhëruar familjarët që të boshatisin shtëpinë 3 katëshe, e cila është marrë në dorëzim nga ana e tyre me qëllim zbulimin e gjurmëve dhe provave që mund të çojnë në zbardhjen e ngjarjes. Hetuesit e çështjes sqarojnë se po bëhet kontroll i imtësishëm i banesës për të gjetur ndonjë gjurmë, ndonjë adresë të lënë nga viktima, si dhe po verifikohen tabulatet telefonike me qëllim identifikimin e autorit ( autorëve) të krimit. Në Durrës kanë mbërritur edhe prokurorët e Krimeve të Rënda, të cilët kanë marrë në pyetje një e nga një pjesëtarët e familjes Vata si dhe disa të afërm të tyre. Më shumë se 30 persona janë shoqëruar dhe marrë në pyetje për këtë ngjarje. Sipas policisë, vrasja është klasike, ka shumë elementë, dhe se 18- vjeçarja mund të jetë vrarë për pasion ( pas një lidhje dashurie).


*Kushëriri i viktimës: E tmerrshme t'i pritet koka një 18- vjeçare, të gjendet vrasësi 
*
Jemi të tronditur. Është e tmerrshme që një vajze 18 vjeçe t'i pritet koka. Ngjarja është e mbuluar me mister, dhe policia duhet të bëjë të pamundur për të gjetur vrasësit e kushërirës time". Kështu deklaroi dje A. T., kushëri i viktimës. Ai tregon në një intervistë për " Gazeta Shqiptare", për 18- vjeçaren Aishe Vata dhe familjen e saj. 

*Nga është familja Vata?*

 Ata janë nga fshati Surroj i rrethit të Kukësit. Janë vendosur në Xhafzotaj në vitin 1997. Kryefamiljari, Muhameti ka ngritur një pikë servisi për riparimin e automjeteve dhe me fitimet ka ngritur edhe vilën 3 katëshe ku banon familja. 

*Prej sa anëtarësh përbëhet kjo familje?*

 Prej 8 anëtarësh: Babai, gruaja e tij ( pasi nëna e Aishes ka vdekur disa vjet më parë) si dhe 6 fëmijë ( 5 vajza dhe një djalë)

* Çfarë mund të na thoni për Aishen?* 

Aishja ishte vajza e tretë e familjes. Ajo këtë vit, në muajin qershor përfundoi mësimet në Medrese ku mori edhe diplomën. Më pas konkurroi dhe fitoi të drejtën për të vazhduar studimet në mjekësi, dega Infermieri në Tiranë.

* A ke ndonjë ide për shkakun e kësaj vrasjeje?*

 Është gjithçka e mbuluar me mister. Aishja ishte një vajzë e urtë, ndaj të gjithë jemi të tronditur nga kjo ngjarje. Është e tmerrshme që një vajze 18 vjeçe t'i pritet koka. Nuk jam në gjendje të jap një përgjigje për këtë pyetje.

Gazeta Shqiptare
12-10-2012

----------


## daniel00

Fakte tronditëse janë zbardhur sot, pasi nga ekzpertiza paraprake *është konstatuar se vajza ishte 3 muajshe shtazënë.* Po sipas ekpertizës, autori i krimit i ka prerë kokën vajzës dhe nuk janë vërejtur shenja të tjera dhune në trup, ndërkohë që ekspertiza e detajuar mjeko-ligjore pritet të dalë pas rreth 2 javësh. 

http://www.balkanweb.com/kryesore/1/...na-105858.html

 :xx:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Boy_XL

*
Durrës, 18-vjeçarja e masakruar dyshohet se ishte shtatzënë*

Durrës, 12.10.2012 11:59

Policia e Durrësit ende nuk ka mundur të gjejë kokën e vajzës 18-vjeçare që u gjet një ditë më parë e masakruar në Xhafzotaj.

Ekspertët te policisë lokale të ndihmuar edhe nga banorë të zonës, kanë vijuar kërkimet gjatë gjithë natës, por pa sukses.

Aishe Vata, 18-vjeçarja që i është prerë koka, mendohet se ka dalë nga shtëpia në orët e vona të natës pas një telefonate, e cila i ka ardhur nga një i ri nga Shijaku, i cili është  shoqëruar në polici. Një informacion tjetër që ka ardhur nga këqyrja paraprake e kufomës shton dyshimet se viktima ka qenë tre muajeshe shtatzënë.

Policia e Durrësit, e ndihmuar edhe nga Drejtoria kundër Krimeve të Rënda, ka mbajtur hapur katër pista hetimore.

E para ka të bëjë me krimin në familje, duke qenë se ajo ka dalë  natën nga shtëpia pa njoftuar njeri dhe mund të ketë njollosur emrin e mirë që kishte familja dhe ajo vet.

Pista e dytë ka të bëjë me ndonjë lidhje intime të vajzës, por që ende nuk është konkretizuar asgjë për krimin e rëndë.
Pista e tretë lidhet me aktivitetin e vajzës gjatë shkollës së mesme, konfliktet e mundshme që ajo mund të ketë pasur, por dëshmitë në këtë drejtim janë shumë të vakëta.

Pista e katërt ka të bëjë me ndonjë konflikt ndaj familjes, por as këtu nuk ka asgjë konkrete.

Gjithashtu policia ka bërë me dije se gjatë 24 orëve të fundit kanë shoqëruar 40 persona nga fshati, familjarë si dhe nga shkolla. 

Hetuesit e çështjes sqarojnë se po bëhet kontroll i imtësishëm i banesës për të gjetur ndonjë gjurmë, ndonjë adresë të lënë nga viktima, si dhe po verifikohen tabulatet telefonike me qëllim identifikimin e autorit (autorëve) të krimit.

 Aishe Vata, jetonte me të atin, gruan e tij dhe 6 motrat dhe vëllezërit. Sipas shoqeve të shkollës, ajo ishte një nxënëse shembullore dhe kishte fituar shkollën e lartë për infermieri. Ndërkohë mësohet se rreth orës 15:00 do të zhvillohet edhe ceremonia e varrimit të 18-vjeçares Vata.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

tmerr...tani qe doli eshte shtatzene mendoj se eshte krim brenda familjes.

----------


## loneeagle

Nga cfare lexova ne lajme sot vajza ka qene shtatzane edhe e ema i ka vdekur. Them se ai qe eshte babai i femijes duhet te jete vrasesi.

----------


## PINK

Po si do e varrosin kaq shpejt keto merhumat? Akoma skane gjetur vrasesin! 2 Jane qe e Kane vrare ; I jati ose ai qe e ka lene shtatezane. Po koken pse e ka marre?! Kushedi ku e ka groposur. Ai qe e ka bere, monster! Ka pas urrejtje te madhe, frike dhe mllef.

----------


## angmokio

> Nga cfare lexova ne lajme sot vajza ka qene shtatzane edhe e ema i ka vdekur. Them se ai qe eshte babai i femijes duhet te jete vrasesi.


Nuk mendoj se eshte babai pasi vajza ka marre nje telefonate nga nje person dhe pikerisht prej kesaj telefonate ka dalur jashte ne are ne mesnate. 
Fakti qe ajo ka qene me fustan nate dhe e veshur pjeserisht me te brendshme te ben te dyshosh qe ska pasur arsye te dale me babain ne are.

----------


## PINK

Babai I femijes po thote mo angmokio. Lol. Ai qe e ka lene shtatezane . Po dhe cudi mos vije qe mund te jete I jati I vajzes. Injoranca eshte ne max atje.

----------


## angmokio

* SKENA E KRIMIT*

Paraprakisht, ekspertët e hetimit kanë ngritur skenën e krimit dhe vrasja mendohet se është kryer me mjet prerës, në mënyrë të menjëhershme*. Mendohet se vajza është telefonuar në orët e para të mëngjesit, rreth orës 02:00, dhe ka dalë jashtë shtëpisë së saj duke përdorur dritaren e katit të parë të vilës 3-katëshe. “Adoleshentja ka dalë me këmishë gjumi nga shtëpia në mes të natës. Për këtë arsye, dyshojmë se kemi të bëjmë me autor që ka pasur njohje të ngushtë me viktimën*, pasi ajo e ka ndjekur me vullnet, madje duke rrezikuar marrëdhëniet familjare. Nuk përjashtohet mundësia që autori i krimit të ketë bashkëpunuar me të tjerë persona”, bëjnë të ditur burime nga grupi hetimor. Sipas tyre, në trupin e viktimës nuk janë gjetur shenja të tjera dhune apo përçudnimi, por gjetja e kokës mbetet një mision për t’u realizuar sa më shpejt nga uniformat blu. 

Gazeta Panorama
12-10-2012

----------

